# Best Mech Build



## Leven Naicker (15/1/18)

Fellow vapers I'm curious to know what you're best mech build for clouds would be ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/1/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> Fellow vapers I'm curious to know what you're best mech build for clouds would be ?



Riot rda with 2xframed staple alien coils on my conserv mech with lg hb2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (15/1/18)

depends on what rda you have. simple wire is best suited for mechs in terms of ramp up time and battery life especially if you running dual coils. use an app like vape tool which works out your ohms and wattage to give you an idea of how your build will work and amp draw from your battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (15/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Riot rda with 2xframed staple alien coils on my conserv mech with lg hb2


What ohms do you get with that ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (15/1/18)

Leven Naicker said:


> What ohms do you get with that ?



0,14ohms on a fresh build and wick and it settles on 0,15 ohms in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (15/1/18)

The riot rda does not produce the same flavor as a goon but it comes damn close to it. The cloud production however is massive on the riot. Alot more than the goon v1,5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (16/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> 0,14ohms on a fresh build and wick and it settles on 0,15 ohms in the long run.
> 
> View attachment 119245


Thanks bud will give it a try


----------



## Leven Naicker (16/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> The riot rda does not produce the same flavor as a goon but it comes damn close to it. The cloud production however is massive on the riot. Alot more than the goon v1,5


So riot over goon v1.5 for clouds ?


----------



## Hakhan (16/1/18)

hi leven 
you have to have a 30a battery to run a .15 build. anton mentioned this in his initial post. see chart for battery ratings. i find the 25r sammy a good compromise between battery life and amps


----------



## Mr. B (16/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> 0,14ohms on a fresh build and wick and it settles on 0,15 ohms in the long run.
> 
> View attachment 119245


How's the ramp up with that build?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/1/18)

Mr. B said:


> How's the ramp up with that build?



I will try post a video link to it later today. It abit slow but when it hits it is hard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (16/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> I will try post a video link to it later today. It abit slow but when it hits it is hard.


Thanks! I've got a Riot on my Hstone Bane Sith Edition Clone mech mod. I'm running a fused clapton 26g core with 36g Nichrome; 2.5mm id and 6 wraps. It ohms out to +/- 0.15.

It hits nice as is though I never tried an alien or framed alien staple coil on the mech - I'm worried there'll be too much weight on the coil and the ramp up will be slow


----------



## antonherbst (16/1/18)

@Mr. B 

Below is the link to my video uploaded on the ramp up i have, you will see as my hand contracts is when i press the fire button. Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leven Naicker (16/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> @Mr. B
> 
> Below is the link to my video uploaded on the ramp up i have, you will see as my hand contracts is when i press the fire button. Hope it helps



Will definitely give it a try thanks bru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (16/1/18)

Some Framed Aliens from @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/1/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Some Framed Aliens from @smilelykumeenit



I might just never make my own coils again. After the flavor and vape i got from the pair @smilelykumeenit made i am sold on exotic coils. They are good quality coils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ghanim (17/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Riot rda with 2xframed staple alien coils on my conserv mech with lg hb2


Howsit boet! how you finding the Riot? I'm seriously contemplating getting one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (17/1/18)

Ghanim said:


> Howsit boet! how you finding the Riot? I'm seriously contemplating getting one.



Super easy to build, amazing flavor, alot of cloud from it and its in my daily rotation.


----------



## Ghanim (17/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Super easy to build, amazing flavor, alot of cloud from it and its in my daily rotation.


cool man! now to get the approval from minister of finance, home affairs, sport and recreation...
need something different from the goons and apoca's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (17/1/18)

Ghanim said:


> cool man! now to get the approval from minister of finance, home affairs, sport and recreation...
> need something different from the goons and apoca's



Let me say this. I am surprised that the vape comunity has not made a bigger “whoeha” about the riot rda as i believe it gives the normal range “he” rdas a run for their money. I absolutely Love mine and will never get rid of it. In my books like @Rob Fisher would say its a chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (18/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> @Mr. B
> 
> Below is the link to my video uploaded on the ramp up i have, you will see as my hand contracts is when i press the fire button. Hope it helps


That's a surprisingly quick ramp up! Thanks for sharing bud

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

